# 52332 bundling into 52353



## KJenkins588 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have been receiving numerous denials where all that is billed for the date of service is the 52332 and the 52353 stating that the 52332 is incidental to another procedure. Has anyone else been running into this? When I research it I don't find anything where these would bundle into eachother. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks much!


----------



## bill2doc (Jan 19, 2011)

I have not had this deny as of yet...knock on wood.  I don't see anything that would indicate bundling either...I'm billing for Northern Cal.  Let me know what you find out. Good Luck


----------



## beringer49 (Feb 8, 2011)

KJenkins588 said:


> I have been receiving numerous denials where all that is billed for the date of service is the 52332 and the 52353 stating that the 52332 is incidental to another procedure. Has anyone else been running into this? When I research it I don't find anything where these would bundle into eachother. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks much!


I bill both these codes togehter all the time; you must use a mod. 59 and RT or LT on 52332; also on 52353 use which side.

I have not had any denials from any insurance companies.


----------

